# Mudroom Addition



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

That is a beautiful addition. Nice work! Looks very bright with all the windows. I have a similar addition in the planning stages.

I'd love to see interior pics.

Do you plan to extend the existing deck and attach it to the new addition?


----------



## What have I done (May 28, 2006)

WOW that turned out beautiful. You really do nice work! So we saw the before and after pics....Do you have any DURING pics to post? I wanna see more


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

fabrk8r said:


> That is a beautiful addition. Nice work! Looks very bright with all the windows. I have a similar addition in the planning stages.


*The architect came up with this concept for homes that have garages attached directly next to the house (no breezway/no mudrooms). Such "garage+house" designs are common for plots that have very little lot width, but plenty of space at the lot's rear. The interior of this addition, possesses an entry directly from the garage, and also another entry into the kitchen.* It is a very nice design, that he is hoping to circulate to home owners that have similar houses, and need such additional space for their families. This is being built in Westford, MA.



fabrk8r said:


> I'd love to see interior pics.


 I don't have any yet. The last 2 pictures were taken on 5/7. We started this build 3 weeks ago. What you see is just the shell. It is only rough framed and rough wired inside. We just had the framing inspection on 5/7. We will be insulating on Monday, and plastering next week. 

The interior space will have a *tiled floor*, built-in *window seats* in the bay area, and *built in cabinets & storage* in others. The area on the right side of the addition, next to the kitchen entry, will be the *new kitchen pantry*.



fabrk8r said:


> Do you plan to extend the existing deck and attach it to the new addition?


There is another set of plans,that would require taking out the deck, and building another addition to the house, with a full basement - Laundry Room area, a large family room above, and a new master bedroom & bath above the family room.

There will be a large stone patio going in behind the mudroom shortly.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

What have I done said:


> WOW that turned out beautiful. You really do nice work! So we saw the before and after pics....Do you have any DURING pics to post? I wanna see more


I have some pictures showing the slab work, the slab insulating, the Tyvek wrapping, siding installation = not real interesting stuff IMHO.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

nice detail under the windows with the continuous sill


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice work! I love that Grace sill sealer that expands when framing is loaded...... Won't even mention the gable vents that are blocked off inside.... Real plywood, quality. Just need a small copula on the bay bump for ventilation and the old fashioned look.. 

Very professional!!

Be safe, Gary


----------



## Ivy (Oct 25, 2009)

Nice work! I love it! :thumbup:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

GBR in WA said:


> ...... Won't even mention the gable vents that are blocked off inside.... ...Just need a small copula on the bay bump for ventilation and the old fashioned look...
> Be safe, Gary


FWIW - There actually is *ventilation* up there.

Picture of roof line behind the Bay Roof below - As you can see in the picture, there is a ridge vent installed:









There are also soffit vents, as shown below:


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice work!:thumbsup:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

GBR in WA said:


> ...I love that Grace sill sealer that expands when framing is loaded......
> Be safe, Gary


To Clarify - The Grace Ice and Water was not installed as sill sealer, it was part of the moisture protection design by the architect.

On the reinforced, haunched slab, that is sitting on pier footings - is: 2" Ridgid foam board, with 1/2" plywood overlaid. This entire area was then covered with Ice and Water membrane. We left the Ice and Water edges hanging (under the mud sills), to have a membrane edge, to be able to seal an additional 2' of I&W, rolled up the side walls.
This design was based on the fact that there will be a stone patio around the structure, and there was a concern about rain water "splash-up".

Pictures Below:


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Great job! I meant close off the gables inside so as to not short circuit the soffit vents, only one type of outlet vent: http://www.ronhungarter.com/ventilation_repairs.html

I did see the soffit venting in the first picture, just explaining to readers you probably blocked off the gable vents. The "growing" I&W shield was my joke, (as it wasn't seen in the first picture) but glad you explained it better. Thanks for the extra pictures!

Be safe, Gary


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

GBR in WA said:


> Great job! I meant close off the gables inside so as to not short circuit the soffit vents, only one type of outlet vent: http://www.ronhungarter.com/ventilation_repairs.html
> 
> I did see the soffit venting in the first picture, just explaining to readers you probably blocked off the gable vents. The "growing" I&W shield was my joke, (as it wasn't seen in the first picture) but glad you explained it better. Thanks for the extra pictures!
> 
> Be safe, Gary


No offense taken Gary.

I think you're a very good and experienced Contractor, and I do value and respect your opinions & comments.

FWIW - We did a structural overlay with the addition's roof, onto the garage roof, in such a way, that there was no penetration, directly into the garage attic area (so there was no interaction with the garage roof's attic space), or it's ventilation design and operation.

Thanks for the provided link on the concept of "short circuiting" attic/roof ventilation systems - thru poor design procedure. That was Very good information for everyone to consider.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I love to see your pics
Very nice job & detail


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

That is a beautiful addition! Thanks for posting all the pictures. It's neat to see all the different products you used and to learn the reason for each one.

Barb


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

FWIW - The trim work is all PVC (not wood).


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

dbl kudos to make it look that good. is that prefinished siding?:thumbsup:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

tpolk said:


> dbl kudos to make it look that good. is that prefinished siding?:thumbsup:


It was pre-primed cedar (FJ-Finger jointed).


----------

